# make config at once for all port to be installed



## pranayama (Sep 26, 2011)

Hello!

After a bit search about FreeBSD updates I found portmanager, which do almost all I need for now, with one annoyance: some ports wait on their config dialog and thus updating ports could become very stretch in time process 

Is there way to do all this config before actuall install process, without having to go and manually found all dependencies and running "make config" in their dirs? It would be nice if it could be done and for installing not just for updating - I still have no KDE on my BSD, but plan to install it soon, and I'm guessing there will be a lot of ports which need "make config".

10x p.


----------



## phoenix (Sep 26, 2011)

Give ports-mgmt/portmaster a try instead.  It's just a shell script that uses the native ports framework for everything.  No outside dependencies.  

If you are doing things manually, then you want to use `# make config-recursive`

As with most things, when in doubt, *read the man (ports(7)) page*!


----------



## pranayama (Sep 26, 2011)

portmaster looks like exactly what I need. Thanx!


----------

